# FODMAP-Paleo Hybrid Diet



## amberlink09 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey everyone,I've been doing the Paleo diet since November and with it and magnesium supplements I have finally been able to eliminate my constipation for the most part. I actually seem to have more of IBS-D lately, which is really weird for me. So even though the diet has helped with my C, I still look 6 months pregnant most of the time and suffer from abdominal pain and gas. There were a few months where the diet actually relieved my bloated and I actually got to see what I looked like skinny for the first time in a few years. So, now that the familiar bloating has returned for the last two months I have been EXTREMELY frustrated. So, I've decided to try to eliminate FODMAPS in addition to Paleo. It shouldn't be too much of a change, except that I'm pretty sure almost everything I eat contains onions, garlic, or coconut products. I'm still slightly confused about FODMAPS because it seems like every list I read has different information. I've been trying to figure out if I can keep having almond milk, palm sugar, and chili powder but I get a different answer everywhere I look. I'll be going shopping for the week today and I suspect it will require a lot of label reading. Luckily I'm used to it thanks to having Celiac, but I think it's going to be hard to get away from things that have onion and garlic. Does anyone have any advice for me? Thanks!


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes, you really have to turn to home cooking 100% to avoid the added onion and garlic in prepared foods.I followed the Paleo diet for 6 months. I still had bloating and gas and D. Additionally I wound up with high Uric Acid levels which in turn caused kidney stones, so I kind of shot myself in the foot with that effort. Still, I believe in a whole-foods diet high in fruits and vegetables, and this is certainly do-able on the FODMAP diet.Here is a fairly complete list of FODMAP foods:http://www.cassandraforsythe.com/blog/Complete+FODMAP+List+For+a+Happy+GutYou may have issues with a few things not on the list, but these become easier to spot after you have been on the diet for a couple of months.I found that I had to comply with the diet 100%. Even small deviations brought back symptoms.Here is a sampling of my dietary strategy on low-FODMAP: (some meal ideas for you)Breakfast: Soaked Sunflower seeds and Buckwheat seeds with Almond milk and maple syrup. Homemade sausage patties (fresh ground pork, sage, vinegar, salt and gluten-free soy sauce. Frozen ahead) Steamed potatoes and eggs grits with almond milk, maple syrup Gluten-free pancakes (read the labels!) and maple syrup Handful of berries, almondsLunch Soup & Gluten-free crackers (I make homemade tomato and butternut squash soup ahead every week) Veggie or chicken wraps in rice paper Salad with oil & vinegarDinner Grilled Salmon 2x week, Marinated Tofu 1x week (with rice & Bok Choy) Sauteed Turnips and Bok Choy Eggplant in some form (sauteed, grilled or baked) Sauteed Greenbeans, baked sweet potato Baked squash Tomato stew with veggiesSnacks Oranges, bananas, berries Nuts & seeds Gluten-free cookies Rice cakes or crackers with Almond butter Popcorn


----------



## elm00 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have also been thinking of the Paleo diet (even if I haven't tried the Fodmap yet full out cause i havent recieved the book about it). I was on paleo some years ago, because of my acne, and that really helped... But as I remember there are almost none ordinary "fibers" allowed, like oat and quinoa and other kinds...? The question is how the tummy cope with that...?But have you been feeling better on the paloe diet for a long while now...? This is maybe only a temporary worsening...because of something else than the food...?


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

Korgas food plan sound wonderful, but if it was me I would have eaten less carbs and moore fats.. some people react to fat yes, but for those who dont, it can be a godsend, because it takes away alot of the bloating..


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

on paleo you get the fibers from a lot of vegetables, or seeds and nuts. I myself have to have a lot of fibers and different kinds to have a sactosfactory bowl movement.. I write with a blog-friend that is on the paleo (thats too strict for me - I am on scandinavian LCHF) he says paleo helps him, but not enough.. dont know what that can be.. maybe too little fat, too little vegetables, probably depends on the person, one has to be ones own doctor with IBS, sometimes, can be frustrating







But dont give up i find fiber that "soak up" excess fluids, like psyllium good, with my diarea...


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

I also tried paleo, but it's really hard to come up with recipes with the limited vegetables. And I find I do better with rice in my diet every day.


----------



## Bluesprite333 (Jul 7, 2012)

I have to eat something akin to a Paleo/FodMap diet for my IBS-C...I can't do ANY grains (unlike Fodmap), and I can't do any NUTS/Seeds (unlike Paleo). I also can't do any dairy (not even yogurt) or chocolate/coffee/tea, etc. I find following this type of diet (and eating fruits/veggies allowed through FODMAP) works best for me...but it's hard because food choices are quite limited. :-(


----------



## Peppermint63 (Nov 26, 2012)

Bluesprite333, please help!!! I am the exact same way!! What is a typical menu for you? What foods do you normally eat? I am an underweight college student and I would really appreciate some advice on what to eat!!! If I eat grains (besides rolled oats) I am constipated all of the time, but if I get calories from fats, my stomach is bloated and very sore!


----------

